
Amazon wants to know how employees are feeling–every single day - shill
http://fortune.com/2015/10/09/amazon-employees-feeling
======
ddingus
Feeling anxious over the prospect of having to figure out just what I'm
feeling, how to communicate it in ways that marginalize other potentially
troublesome feelings and justify how and why all of that makes sense given the
same shit I did the work to communicate yesterday...

